
Show HN: A translation file format that's pleasant to read and write - mark_and_sweep
https://github.com/MarkTiedemann/mtff
======
mark_and_sweep
This is supposed to be a light-weight, yet strict translation file format that
is easy to work with.

I've developed it out of frustration with the translation file formats that we
used at work.

Any feedback would be much appreciated!

